# Broken Engagement.....



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 15, 2007)

hello my lovely ladies and guya! well thought of sharing something which had happened last month..well i called off my engagement...!yeap..i did..by the way, i got to know him at least 7 months thru a traditional match making.He proposed 2 months back and i thought why not give him a shot..but then i realised he was trying to change me into a lot of things and not accepting the way i am..he was extremely pious and there are certain things he expected me to give up too.I dunno how do that work among you ladies with your hubbies but i really really feel a guy should accept the gal just the way she is..not by asking her to change this and that, right? Earlier i used to think this why not giving up one of 2 things and give and take..but then i think he's crossing the border more than he should..example, just because he doesn't wear any kind perfumes at all, he is expecting me to do the same too..don't you think this is way too ridiculous?

i couldn't take it as i think my life with him in and future would be nothing more than obeying all the do's n dont's..no click or chemistry involved.He did give me options..if i can go along with him or can't. I just told him i can't..that's it..hmmmm....what do you ladies think?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you did the right thing. I will be thinking about you....


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Go with your heart!


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

you did the right thing, at least you realize it befor you got married.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 15, 2007)

yep

realsenship seposed to base on trust and to accepet your partner the way he his

and if he cant axcept yo the way you are he dont sepose to be with you


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 15, 2007)

You did the right thing.

Too many people ignore negative traits in their partners, get married, then find themselves in an unhappy marriage.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, so true!

You did the right thing in breaking it off!


----------



## lynnda (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree! You did the right thing!!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 15, 2007)

defintely did the right thing. people do change in realshionships, but its just supposed to happen natrually not be forced upon you by your partner


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree. I think you did the right thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Best of luck to you!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 16, 2007)

you did the right thing


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you made a very, very good decision and have saved yourself a lot of pain and grief by calling it off! Follow your intuition, it'll always point you in the right direction.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you did the right thing. It definitely sounds like he was trying to force you to change. Good job following your intuition!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think you made a wise decision.

I don't believe that you can truly change someone, that person has to want to change for something like that to happen.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 18, 2007)

Its a good thing you realized what this guy was really like before you ended up marrying him. Nobody should force you to change and if this guy (or any guy) loves you, he will accept you the way you are.

I think you made the right decision by calling off the engagement.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 18, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 29, 2007)

Very smart move honey. Let it go. Hang in there:rockwoot:


----------



## cracka (Feb 8, 2007)

Good for you


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 2, 2007)

You made the right decision. Don't let anyone try to change who you are!


----------



## Geek (Mar 2, 2007)

damn, that's some serious textspeak lol


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 2, 2007)

i agree you did the right thing


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 3, 2007)

im sure it is tough on you but you did the right thing! Be your self not what he wants you to be


----------



## Ricci (Mar 3, 2007)

LOl Tony

Yes omg that best decision u ever coulda made!!


----------

